# need advice on carriage size



## ShadyGrovePonies (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi,

I am looking for advice on purchasing a carriage for my two shetland mares that will be started in the spring as a pair. They are 43 - 44 inches. What measurements in a carriage should I look for? Wheel size? Height of the seat from the ground? Pole length? Do I search for a pony size carriage or horse size for pairs?

Thank you!

Bonnie


----------



## Sue_C. (Oct 11, 2010)

I do not drive pairs, but anyone I know that does drive a pair of VSE/ponies, uses the same sized vehicle as the animal they are driving. A horse sized carriage would be much to large for a small pony pair, IMO.


----------



## REO (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't know the answer, but I wanted to say, welcome to the forum Bonnie!


----------



## jleonard (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't know much about it, but you definitely do not want to look at horse size carriages. If you do a google search, you will find lots of results for mini 4 wheel vehicles. I know Driving Essentials has the Mini Mix (Driving Essentials) (was looking at their catalog the other day). There are others out there, this was just the first that came to mind.

Here is a table of standard measurements by horse size that the ADS put out, I've found it very helpful.

ADS Carriage Measurements


----------



## ShadyGrovePonies (Oct 12, 2010)

jleonard said:


> I don't know much about it, but you definitely do not want to look at horse size carriages. If you do a google search, you will find lots of results for mini 4 wheel vehicles. I know Driving Essentials has the Mini Mix (Driving Essentials) (was looking at their catalog the other day). There are others out there, this was just the first that came to mind.
> 
> Here is a table of standard measurements by horse size that the ADS put out, I've found it very helpful.
> 
> ADS Carriage Measurements



Thanks for the replies. I have been looking at a lot of photos. I am looking for something used and have been searching for months. Maybe just have to wait and order one made for them. Everything for pairs driving is so much more expensive than singles!

Bonnie


----------



## Sue_C. (Oct 12, 2010)

One 40" pair that I know of is put to a "Mini Tadpole". As far as I know, their owner is very pleased with it, and if their show results say anything...then the horses love it, because they are doing very well.


----------



## RhineStone (Oct 12, 2010)

ShadyGrovePonies said:


> Everything for pairs driving is so much more expensive than singles!


And rightfully so! You are using double the equipment!





If you don't already have a coach, it would be very helpful for you to get one. In as much as someone can somewhat start driving singles on their own with the help of books, videos, clinics, etc. (although I don't recommend doing it on your own....) pair driving requires much more education than I think can be successfully attained on your own. There is a wonderful resource for pairs here http://www.drivingpairs.com/articles/

Myrna


----------



## ShadyGrovePonies (Oct 12, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> And rightfully so! You are using double the equipment!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I definitely will not be starting pairs by myself! I don't even understand the harness configuration yet and didn't know that an antique vehicle would not work for me because of not being a "cut under". I have a lot to learn!

The driving pairs website is where I have been "studying" the photos for carriage type and sizes. I really like the "Eagle" type 4 wheel carriage, but they are impossible to find used in the size I think I need.

Bonnie


----------

